# Prime Whitewater Real Estate



## jayscarb77 (Feb 8, 2016)

Prime paddling, whitewater and rock climbing real estate located in the beautiful mountains of West Virginia and situated right on the New River Gorge National Park.

The area caters to every outdoor sport around. You can't beat this deal. Gorgeous views! 


http://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1576-Bachman-Rd-Fayetteville-WV-25840/2101162450_zpid/?fromHomePage=true


----------

